# Hope Naben erfahrungsberichte!!



## eL (5. Oktober 2005)

Servus Publikum

Wer von euch fährt Hope naben und wie zufrieden ist er damit.

Da demnächst ein neuer laufradsatz ansteht und nur noch die Nabenfrage offen ist frage ich mich warum soll ich keine Hope naben nehmen. Sollte sich qualität und finish äquivalent zu den bremsen durchs ganze Hope sortiment ziehen spräche eigentlich nichts dagegen. Oder ist da ein haken?

sagts mir.

achja ich hatte an die XC naben aus der aktuellen collektion  in der disk version gedacht.

eL


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Oktober 2005)

Also ich habe/hatte 

2x Hope Bulb VR einmal QR und einmal 20 mm 
1x Hope Bulb HR 135 mm QR 
1x Hope Bulb HR 150 x 12 mm 
1x Hope Big Un VR Tandem 20 mm
1x Hope Big Un HR 135 mm QR mit mit titan Freilauf 

Die Naben haben bei mir alle super gehalten und sind tadellos verarbeitet. Die schwarze Eloxierung ist auch nach Jahren in der Sonne, Matsch und Schnee immer noch 1 A Die Big Un habe ich gebraucht gekauft die sind aus dem Jahre 1998 ! Die wahren bis ins Jahre 02 an einem Miet DH Bike in Laax montiert. Also geschohnt wurden die nicht. 
Ich musste nie irgendetwas reparieren oder nachziehen. Das ist bei meiner Rinlge welche ich am DHler habe leider nicht so. 

Wie gut die XC Naben sind weiss ich nicht. Ich denke aber das die genauso gut sind wie die normalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (5. Oktober 2005)

Meine Hope XC haben 4 Jahre ohne besondere Pflege sehr gut überstanden. 

Einzige mir bekannte Schwachstelle: Man muß nur aufpassen, daß die Achsmuttern auf der Freilaufseite nicht aufgehen. Dann können nämlich die Sperrklinken des Freilaufs verlorengehen, wenn man das Hinterrad ausbaut und er Freilauf von der Achse rutscht....


----------



## santa_cross (6. Oktober 2005)

keine ahnung ob gewicht für dich ne rolle spielt - aber so zum jahresende werden die pro2 naben rauskommen - freilaufkörper alu , sperrklinkenträger titan , umbaumöglichkeit auf steckachse , 3 sperrklinken - trail ausf. mit 4 sperrklinken , vr 185gr hr 285gr .


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2005)

freilaufkörper aus alu ist keine option für mich. ich fand das schon an der 240er mist das sich die kassette tief in den freilaufkörper frisst. Bei den gewichten mag ich nicht im entferntesten den preis erahnen.
Aber solln sie ein pärchen leichtbaunaben auf den markt bringen.... wenn die so gut werden wie der rest ist es mit sicherheit ne alternative zu hügi und co

eL


----------



## Spezialistz (6. Oktober 2005)

zum thema hope naben, habe ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes gehört...

der bruder von nem freund hat seine hope naben seit 1998 am rad. 
nie gewartet.....
laufen perfekt, butterweich. 
irgendwer meinte mal: "hope naben sind qualitativ wie chris king. einbauen, vergessen....nur ist der spass billiger."


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Oktober 2005)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwer meinte mal: "hope naben sind qualitativ wie chris king. einbauen, vergessen....nur ist der spass billiger."




So ist es   Leider sind die Bulb ein bischen schwerer wie die DT FR. Und es gibt keine 165er Einbaubreite.    Sonst hätte ich am DHler immer noch VR und HR Hope. 

Ach ja noch was. Meine Big Un HR Nabe hat auch Titan sperrklingen. Das gibt es doch schon länger. Oder Irre ich mich. 

Noch was zu den Pro2 Naben. Die dinger sind standart am teuren 224. Die dürften also halten wenn die an einem DH Bike OEM verbaut werden. 
Aber Alufreilaufkörper hört sich für mich auch nicht so gut an.


----------



## Route66 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

interessante Diskussion hier   



			
				santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung ob gewicht für dich ne rolle spielt - aber so zum jahresende werden die pro2 naben rauskommen - freilaufkörper alu , sperrklinkenträger titan , umbaumöglichkeit auf steckachse , 3 sperrklinken - trail ausf. mit 4 sperrklinken , vr 185gr hr 285gr .


diese Pro2 Naben hat mir der Robin von Hope schon im April als für Ende Mai/Anfang Juni (dieses Jahres) lieferbar angekündigt.
Seit dem sitze ich hier wie auf Kohlen und checke laufend das Products Verzeichnis auf der Hope Site   


Greez


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Oktober 2005)

kann von den hope naben auch gutes berichten, habe momentan einen satz bulbs im einsatz, und da gibts überhaupt nichts zu bemängeln und was bei hope auch das besondere ist, jede nabe ist wirklich auch dh tauglich, die xc naben heißen zwar so, aber sie sind wirklich auch für den harten gebraucht wie downhill zu benutzen, sind halt nicht umbaubar wie die bulb naben, aber halten sollten sie genauso, ist mir jedenfalls auf der eurobike mal gesagt worden


----------



## santa_cross (6. Oktober 2005)

aus welchem material sind denn die freilaufkörper von chris king ??????
jetz kommt mir bolß nicht mit alu


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Oktober 2005)

vermutlich titan. Bei einem Nabenpreis von 500 Euros für eine Single Speed Nabe kann man das auch denke ich erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (6. Oktober 2005)

Bei King gibt es afaik die Wahl zwischen Stahl und Alu.

Wobei die Alus aus "richtigem" Alu sind (bei mir bisher keine Einkerbungen). 
Nicht so "Kindergartenkram" bei manchen anderen (Leicht)baunaben.

Fährt jemand zufällig die Naben auch am Renner? Falls ja, gibt es Bilder?

Danke


----------



## santa_cross (7. Oktober 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> aus welchem material sind denn die freilaufkörper von chris king ??????
> jetz kommt mir bolß nicht mit alu



das war eigentlich mehr ein scherz - ok , es konnte keiner drüber lachen   
alu / richtiges alu ??????? und was ist mit freilaufkörpern von z.b. tune ? noch richtigeres alu ? chris king werden standartmäßig mit alurotor ausgeliefert . ich bin mir sicher das das alu von hope nicht unrichtigeres alu als das von king ist   
ok - die xc naben gibts ja auch mit titan rotor , dann wären ja alle unklarheiten beseitigt !

@ cluso - mein tune rotor von 1998 sieht noch top aus und der hat schon ein paar meter gemacht   und was meinst du , ob einer c.k. am renner fährt oder was ?


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Oktober 2005)

hi

hab momentan auch vorne ne 20mm Bulb nabe montiert. hinten die wird noch kommen. die neue also der bulg nachfolger.
jetzt nur eine frage an die die hinten ne hope nabe montiert haben.
hattet ihr schonmal freilauf probleme ?
hab gestern den freilauf meiner Xt nabe zerschossen. also hat sich nix mehr gedreht. und der freilauf allein bei shimpanso hat 35 euro gekostet. möcht nich wissen was der bei hope kostet.
hab bremsen von hope. vorbau hope. nabe etc. alles wunderbar. macht null zicken. nur mit der nabe hinten da mach ich mir sorgen
danke

ciao Lucas


----------



## cluso (7. Oktober 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> das war eigentlich mehr ein scherz - ok , es konnte keiner drüber lachen
> alu / richtiges alu ??????? und was ist mit freilaufkörpern von z.b. tune ? noch richtigeres alu ? chris king werden standartmäßig mit alurotor ausgeliefert . ich bin mir sicher das das alu von hope nicht unrichtigeres alu als das von king ist
> ok - die xc naben gibts ja auch mit titan rotor , dann wären ja alle unklarheiten beseitigt !
> 
> @ cluso - mein tune rotor von 1998 sieht noch top aus und der hat schon ein paar meter gemacht   und was meinst du , ob einer c.k. am renner fährt oder was ?




Sorry, meinte die Hope naben.

Die Kings sind mir fürs Rennrad (im Moment noch) zu teuer.  Da wären die Hopes schon eher interessant. 
Meine Hügi hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht, da haben die Ritzel aber schon deutliche Spuren hinterlassen. 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## santa_cross (7. Oktober 2005)

ja - die chris king sind schmerzhaft teuer , obwohl ich "günstig!!" drankommen würde . die hope naben finde ich optisch schon gut - nur die ck sind halt einen tick geiler .   
hast du ne ahnung wie die ck farbe "pewter " zu der hope farbe "titan" passt ??


----------



## cluso (7. Oktober 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> ja - die chris king sind schmerzhaft teuer , obwohl ich "günstig!!" drankommen würde . die hope naben finde ich optisch schon gut - nur die ck sind halt einen tick geiler .
> hast du ne ahnung wie die ck farbe "pewter " zu der hope farbe "titan" passt ??




Die Kings sind absolut geil. Fahr am MTB welche.

Nur wie geschrieben: Am Rennrad sind sie mir im Moment noch zu teuer. Die Hügi ist ja auch nicht schlecht 

Pewter? Das ist doch das "XTR-Grau"? Ich geh mal davon aus, daß es nicht vollständig passt.

Ich würde daher entweder dezentes schwarz/silber nehmen oder den Kontrast suchen mit Rot oder Mango 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santa_cross (7. Oktober 2005)

ja - xtr grau . aber wie passt das titanfarbene zeug von hope dazu ? hab ne hope m6ti und mono 4 mit diesen kolbenschrauben in titanfarbe . schnellspanner auch hope titanfarbe . 
ich überleg mir halt jetzt ob ich die ck naben reinmachen soll oder die hope xc . wenn das pewter passen würde dann ..... aber die kohle knapp 600 für die naben sind halt stramm !!


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Oktober 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> ja - xtr grau . aber wie passt das titanfarbene zeug von hope dazu ? hab ne hope m6ti und mono 4 mit diesen kolbenschrauben in titanfarbe . schnellspanner auch hope titanfarbe .
> ich Ã¼berleg mir halt jetzt ob ich die ck naben reinmachen soll oder die hope xc . wenn das pewter passen wÃ¼rde dann ..... aber die kohle knapp 600â¬ fÃ¼r die naben sind halt stramm !!




nimm die xc naben, sind um einiges gÃ¼nstiger und man hat auch was im laufrad wenn man die hope naben hat, die sindsauedel und laufen top


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab momentan auch vorne ne 20mm Bulb nabe montiert. hinten die wird noch kommen. die neue also der bulg nachfolger.
> jetzt nur eine frage an die die hinten ne hope nabe montiert haben.
> ...




Habe ja oben erwähnt was ich alles für Hope Naben habe bzw. hatte. 
Alle machten nie Probleme ! Ich habe nie eine gewartet oder so und die laufen alle noch 1a. zum teil sind die dinger (Big un) 7 Jahre alt ! Kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab momentan auch vorne ne 20mm Bulb nabe montiert. hinten die wird noch kommen. die neue also der bulg nachfolger.
> jetzt nur eine frage an die die hinten ne hope nabe montiert haben.
> ...






hallo

also an dem freilauf kann im prinzip nicht viel kaputt gehen, da ist dieses freilaufgehäuse, das wohl wirklich nciht kaputt geht, ist aus stahl oder titan und das hält 

darin sind 3 sperrklinken, die du für 15 pfund, ca 23 euro bekommst, ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber das is das einzige was kaputt gehen könnte


----------



## Route66 (2. Januar 2006)

Moin Männer,



			
				santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung ob gewicht für dich ne rolle spielt - aber so zum jahresende werden die pro2 naben rauskommen - freilaufkörper alu , sperrklinkenträger titan , umbaumöglichkeit auf steckachse , 3 sperrklinken - trail ausf. mit 4 sperrklinken , vr 185gr hr 285gr .


bei CRC sind jetzt die ersten Pro II Naben im Shop als lieferbar bezeichnet   *sabber*lechz*
Fährt eventuell schon jemand eine und kann mal diverse Aussagen (Verarbeitung, Gewicht, Freilauf-Geräusch...) dazu machen ?
Mich würde vor allem mal interessieren ob das angegebene Gewicht (185 / 285 gr) stimmt.
Preislich liegen sie mit 65,- bzw. 160,-  knapp über den XC Naben.

Danke für Infos  


Greez


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Januar 2006)

Warum sind die Bulb teuerer als die Pro2 ? das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## SOX (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
bei mir sieht die Hope-Bilanz nicht so gut aus.
Ich hatte folgende Naben: Hope XC Sport Titan mit Scheiben, Baujahr 1996.
Dann Hope Bulb auch mit 5-Loch Scheibe
Jetzt Hope Biguns.

Bei den XCs habe ich nach 2 Jahren bei der Vorder- und Hinterradnabe den Flansch rausgerissen (vorne und hinten fast zeitgleich). Wahr wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen meine Schuld, da ich die Laufräder sehr fest eingespecht hatte.
Jedenfalls gabs damals auf Garantie neue Naben: Vorne bulb und hinten wieder XC Sport. Die haben lange gehalten, bis nach ein paar Jahren der hintere Freilaufkörper aus Titan "gesprengt" wurde. An einem sehr steilen Anstieg ist der Freilaufkörper mit einem lauten Knall aufgerissen -> nach hause schieben! Die Sperrklinken haben wohl etwas stark nach aussen gedrückt. Übermäßig dicke Oberschenkel habe ich aber nicht!
Zum Glück konnte ich einen Freilaufkörper günstig nachkaufen.
Die vordere Bulb hat gut gehalten.
Jetzt fahre ich die Biguns und die sind wohl das stabilste, was es zu kaufen gibt. Bis jetzt keine Probleme damit. Wichtig für mich ist der sehr stabile Flansch, so daß ich die Speichen nicht mehr rausreisen kann. 
Falls der Freilauf wieder flöten geht, habe ich ja jetzt einen Ersatz im Keller liegen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## hardflipper (3. Januar 2006)

Was ist der Unterschied von xc zur xc sport?

Bin am Ã¼berlegen ob ich mir die xc hole, gibts im netz zur Zeit sehr billig (hab ein Angebot fÃ¼r vo/hi titan 135 â¬).

Pro2 wÃ¤ren auch interessant. Nur leider wesentlich teurer.


----------



## EvoOlli (4. Januar 2006)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin MÃ¤nner,
> 
> 
> bei CRC sind jetzt die ersten Pro II Naben im Shop als lieferbar bezeichnet   *sabber*lechz*
> ...




Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Pro II VR-Nabe mit 32 Loch liegen, Schnellspanner-Version. Das Gewicht liegt bei 190 Gramm, also ist die CR Angabe korrekt. Die Nabe ist sehr einfach, aber schÃ¶n gefertigt. Die EndstÃ¼cke kann mann rausziehen. Die Lager sind ganz normale doppelt gedichtete Industrielager, dazwischen sitzt schon eine HÃ¼lse (20mm Durchmesser). Es ist quasi alles bis auf die EndstÃ¼cke fÃ¼r Steckachse vorhanden.

GruÃ

Oliver


----------



## T.V. (1. Februar 2006)

Moin,

für die Bulb gibt es ja Stahl- und Titanfreilaufkörper. Kennt hier jemand den Gewichtsunterschied bei der 135mm Nabe?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

dann klinke ich mich auch mal ein!

Wie ist die Pro 2 im Vergleich zur Bulb?? Kann man die auch hinten mit 10mm Achse fahren (ectl. Saint-Schaltwerk)

Was würdet ihr vorziehen....Hope Bulb oder ne Ringle Abbah  jeweils zum freeriden gedacht


----------



## Osti (14. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> dann klinke ich mich auch mal ein!
> 
> Wie ist die Pro 2 im Vergleich zur Bulb?? Kann man die auch hinten mit 10mm Achse fahren (ectl. Saint-Schaltwerk)



es gibt ne 135mm/10mm Steckachs-Version, sollte somit also Saint-kompatibel sein. 

Osti


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (15. Februar 2006)

Ich hab gestern die ersten Sätze Pro-II-Naben in den Shop bekommen.

Ich muß sagen, ich bin begeistert von den Dingern. Ich hab eine Garnitour für vorne Steckachse, hinten Schnellspanner gewogen und sie ist ca. 80g leichter als die Kombination aus Bulb vorne/XC hinten.

Der Freilaufkörper ist aus Aluminium und mit wenigen Handgriffen lässt sich die Vorderachse zw. Schnellspanner und Steckachse umbauen.

Hinten ist jede erdengliche Umbauvariante möglich: Schnellspanner, Schraubachse, Steckachse, Saint,...

Absolute "Wunderdinger".

Ich bin schon gespannt auf den ersten Laufradsatz, wenn ich ihn vom LR-Bauer zurückbekomme.


----------



## T.V. (15. Februar 2006)

Moin,

@ HT-Biker-Aut: Läßt sich das Gewicht der Pro II VR und HR Nabe auch in Zahlen ausdrücken? Die Aussage 80 Gramm weniger als... hilft nicht so recht  

Danke schonmal.

Grüße


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (15. Februar 2006)

gewogene 660g das set; wie gesagt: vorne Steckachse, hinten f. Schnellspanner (gewogen ohne Schnellspanner).


----------



## T.V. (15. Februar 2006)

Uups, das ist merkwürdig. Habe für die Bulb folgendes gewogen:

VR (Steckachse):                                  185gr
HR (135, Stahl Freilaufkörper, ohne SP):    385gr

Macht 570gr. Dachte die Pro II wären leichter.....


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (15. Februar 2006)

Hab jetzt mittags den ersten Laufradsatz mit den ProII reinbekommen.

DT 5.1-Felge
DT-Swiss Comp-Speichen (2,0-1,8)
Hope ProII-Naben
Messingnippel

Der LRS bringt etwa 2 kg auf die Waage; von dem her würden deine Gewichte halbwegs passen. Werds aber heute abend nochmals nachwiegen, denn da kann was nicht stimmen (bei mir)


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (15. Februar 2006)

Das lässt mir keine Ruhe. Ich hab jetzt gerade meine Frau mit der Küchenwage von der Wohnung herunterbeordert und die Naben nochmals auf die Waage gepackt; ist leider keine digitale Feinwaage, aber wird reichen, denke ich. 

Vorderradnabe für 20mm-Steckachse inkl. der Plastik-Distanzhülsen: zw. 170 und 180g
Hinterradnabe für Schnellspanner ohne Spanner: etwas unter 300g

Also wird der Satz bei etwas unter 500g liegen; nicht signifikant leichter als die "alten" außer man ist ein Grammfuchser.


----------



## Osti (15. Februar 2006)

HT-Biker-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Das lässt mir keine Ruhe. Ich hab jetzt gerade meine Frau mit der Küchenwage von der Wohnung herunterbeordert und die Naben nochmals auf die Waage gepackt; ist leider keine digitale Feinwaage, aber wird reichen, denke ich.
> 
> Vorderradnabe für 20mm-Steckachse inkl. der Plastik-Distanzhülsen: zw. 170 und 180g
> Hinterradnabe für Schnellspanner ohne Spanner: etwas unter 300g
> ...



das sollte passen. Im Netz findet man 285gr. für HR-Nabe mit Schnellspanner und 185gr für VR-Nabe mit Schnellspanner, mit Steckachse sollte es also ein paar gr. leichter sein.

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (15. Februar 2006)

hab meine heute auch bekommen
20mm vr = 173g 
150x12mm = 290g


----------



## sportfuchs (22. Februar 2006)

Moin,
ich will mir auch etwas neues gönnen und hätte da mal ne Frage oder auch zwei zu den Hope Naben. Wie hören sich die Teile an (mehr Chris King oder Ringle)? Welches Modell ist empfehlenswert für Freeride in 135 / 12mm? Ist das Teil besser als ne Sun Ringle Abbah Nabe?

Schönen Dank im voraus und happy ride
Sören


----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. Februar 2006)

Hort sich werder wie eine Ringle noch wie eine King an sondern wie eine Hope  

Ne im ernst wie meine Ringle hören sich meine Hopes nicht an. Von der King kenn ich das gerusch nicht. 

135 / 12 mm würde ich entweder die Hope Bulb oder die Pro 2 kaufen. 
Die Pro 2 ist noch neu und leichter sowie günstiger die frage ist nur wie stabil. Aber Hope baut ja gute produkte und alle meine alten Hope Naben arbeiten noch einwandfrei. Ich denke die wird schon halten

Die Bulb ist schon fast ein Klassiker. Sehr Haltbar, leicht und schön. Preislich auch noch im Rahmen. 

Die Big`n ist super aber schwer und teur. 

Ich habe ja eine Ringle in 165x12mm jedoch nur weil es keine Hope in diesem Mass gibt. Sonst hätte ich meine Bulb noch drinn. Haltbar sind beide Naben, aber da sich bei meiner Ringle dauernd der Freilauf gelöst hat, biss ich ihn mit Locktite festgemacht habe, würde ich nie mehr ein Ringle Produkt kaufen. Das Problem tritt nicht nur bei mir auf sondern bei mehrern Ringle Naben.


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2006)

Die bigun hört sich an wie ne Hochleistungsindustrienähmaschine die grad zum überholen ansetzt.


----------



## sportfuchs (23. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die bigun hört sich an wie ne Hochleistungsindustrienähmaschine die grad zum überholen ansetzt.



Dann scheint die ja so ähnlich wie ne King zu sein. Ein Freund hat das Teil und mit den 72 ? Sperrklinken hört sich das echt perves an (wenn man nebenher fährt).

Ich will eigentlich nur wissen, wie dat so klingt. Wenn man so investiert in die Nabe, dann soll die sich nicht schliesslich unscheinbar anhören(, außerdem verzichte ich aus Gewichtsgründen ja auch auf eine Klingel am Bike). Ich kenn die Ringle Abbah und die ist echt laut. Nicht so hochfrequent wie ne King, aber lauter dafür.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Garantieabwicklung bei Hope aus. Die haben ja keinen direkten Deutschland Importeur mehr, oder? Oder macht oder kann man alles selbst machen?


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (23. Februar 2006)

Also der Freilauf der Hope ProII-Naben klingt so derartig schön metallisch, daß es schon fast weh tut!

Ich hab jetzt den genannten laufradsatz (ProII, 5.1, Comp) übers Wochenende mal angetestet und es ist einfach schweinegeil damit zu fahren. Die Viecher rollen in Kombination mit einem Nobby Nic (2,4") so derartig leicht, daß ichs zuerst gar nicht glauben konnte.

Ich hab beschlossen, den LRS zu behalten und nicht in den Shop zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. Februar 2006)

Also die Ringle ist lauter wie die Hope das geklacker der Hope dafür Schöner. Meine Meinung.


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2006)

Ne king hat keine 72 sperrklinken!!!! wie soll das gehen??

aber 72 zaken in die ne sperrklinke eingreifen kann DAS könnte schon sein.

die bigun hat 36 zacken für 3 sperrklinken und das hört sich dementsprechend an. Aber mein grund ne Hope nabe zu kaufen und speziell ne Bigun waren andere

einmaliges design
zuverlässige technik
wenig probleme über jahre hinweg
5loch scheiben
hoher speichenflansch
umbaubar auf steckachse
unglaubliche qualität und fertigungstoleranzen
Hope sachen hat man bekanntlich sein leben lang

wozu also ne garantieabteilung??? die sind ja nich magura  

die proII mag ich persönlich wegen ihres alufreilaufen nicht. ne titanalternative wäre die lösung.

eL


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. Februar 2006)

Die Big`Un ist schon geil habe ja selber einen Satz (noch die alten Tandem mit Titanfreilauf *jami* )im Gebrauch. Die dinger sind nun ca. 7 Jahre alt und waren 5 Jahre davon an einem Miet-DHBike in Laax verbaut gewesen. Die sind noch eins A+. 
Was ich an den dinger nicht so mag, ist die Tatsache das sie sehr schwer sind und 5Loch Scheiben brauchen. Somit sind keine Floating Bremsscheiben möglich und eine andere Bremse als Hope ist auch nicht möglich.

Der Alu Freilauf an der Pro 2 stört mich auch etwas. Aber bei der King hält er auch warum also nicht an der Pro 2 ? Aber klar Titan währe geil wenn auch deutlich schwerer. 

Die Bulb ist bewährt, leicht und IS kompatibel sowie umbaubar von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner und andersrum. => Ergo nimm ne Bulb hält ewig und ist leicht.


----------



## eL (24. Februar 2006)

hab neulich erst die kassete von meinem hügi 240er laufrad demontiert. Alu ist einfach zu weich für ne lx kassette. die frisst sich rein bis zum sgt nimmerleinstag. Und XT kassetten finde ich erstens etwas preisintensiv und das größte ritzel ist mit 4 oder 5 befestigungspunkten am spider unterdimensioniert. ruckzuck verbogen und dann geht das ghostshiften los. 
Dafür das die Bigun´s etwas schwehrer als die 440er sind halten sie aber auch verdammt lange. 7 jahre wie du sagtest. das war auch nen grund mir ´ne gebrauchte zu holen.

eL


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. Februar 2006)

Nun die 7 Jahre sind so ne +- Schätzung. Wie gesagt ich habe sie gebraucht übernommen. Aber an dem Bike (KTM Dh Bike) waren noch alte c2 (die schwarzen) ohne IS Standard drann. Müsste also so um 98 oder 99 sein. 

Wegen den XT Kasseten. Hatte bisher nie Probleme damit an meinem Freerider (Patriot LT ist heute wol eher ein Enduro) Am DH Bike habe ich eine Dura Ace 
RR-Kassette. Hatte bisher auch nie Probleme. 
Mit reinfressen hatte ich nie Probs. Habe aber auch nur Titanfreileufe und ein Stahl. 

Aber das das so extrem ist bei der 240er wusste ich nicht. Schade finde ich dort auch das Gereusch des Freilaufes nicht gleichmäsig ist. Ist zumindest bei der 240er und der Hügi FR meines Bruders der Fall und bei der King auch. Finde ich bei den Preisen eine Zumutung besonders bei der King


----------



## dhmoschen (24. Februar 2006)

Das ungleichmäßige Geräusch ist Bauartbedingt und liegt an der Verzahnung. Hope haben ja Sperrklinken wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. Februar 2006)

@ dhmoschen 

das ist richtig. Mein Bruder und ich haben die DT Nabe zerlegt da sie sich komisch anhörte. Also ungleichmässig. Es ist wirklch bauartbedingt bei der DT und der King. Haben ja beide das selbe System. Jedoch finde ich dies nicht zumutbar bei einem Nabenpreis von 400 euros (Criss King) 
Das teil hört sich an als währe es im arsch.


----------



## cluso (25. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ne king hat keine 72 sperrklinken!!!! wie soll das gehen??
> 
> aber 72 zaken in die ne sperrklinke eingreifen kann DAS könnte schon sein.
> 
> eL




Die Kings haben nen "Ring-Drive" ähnlich den DT-Swiss Naben. Also 2 Zahnscheiben die in einander greifen. Bei King haben diese Scheiben halt 72 Zacken.


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2006)

oh das war mir bisher unbekannt. Ich wusste nur das er sehr fein verzahnt ist (was man ja unschwehr hören kann) 

prinzipiell hab ich bisher jeden freilauf kleingekriegt

Bei der hügi 240 habe ich in 2 jahren die zahnscheiben zum überrutschen gebracht. rein äußerlich nichts erkennbar aber eben doch verschlissen.

der mavic FTS-L freilauf ist sowieso ne verschleißkonstrucktion. Hier hat es kein jahr gedauert. Vieleicht hätt ich nicht so aggressiv Biken sollen.

Bei der Big-un und deren freilaufsystem hab ich aber ein sehr gutes gefühl.

eL


----------



## sirjuice (11. März 2006)

sind die hope pro 2 naben denn eigentlich laut? suche grad eine die so richitg knattert. ist die vergleichbar mit der hügi, king oder tune von der lautstärke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niiiki (11. März 2006)

sirjuice schrieb:
			
		

> sind die hope pro 2 naben denn eigentlich laut? suche grad eine die so richitg knattert. ist die vergleichbar mit der hügi, king oder tune von der lautstärke?


wenn du das originale fett raus gibst, und statt dessen nur ein öl rein gibst, dann sinds richtig laut!  (obs gut is is was anderes)

wegen gewicht, ich hab 2 paar bei mir liegen, und eine digitale waage die folgendes sagt:
hope proII vo schnellspanner version       188gr 
hope proII hi schnellspanner v. (135mm)  299gr bzw. 301gr (die schwere klickt deutlich leiser, also wird mehr fett drinnen sein)
beide naben sind ohne schnellspanner gewogen. ev. mach ich noch eine auf und stell ein bild rein, dass ma die klinken und die verzahnung sieht.


----------



## Osti (11. März 2006)

meine Hope Pro2 HR-Nabe hört sich frei schwebend noch recht laut an, wenn man dann allerdings auf dem Rad sitzt ist nur noch nen sattes Surren zu hören. 

Aber der Sound ist schon fein  

Osti


----------



## Niiiki (5. Mai 2006)

hier ein foto von den 4 sperrklinken (das fett hab ich nicht entfernt weil ich nachher damit noch fahren will und grad keins zaus hab).
die verzahnung ist gleich wie bei den "alten" hopenaben. neu ist noch dass die dichtung zwischen freilaufkörper und nabenkörper keine normale schleifdichtung ist die nur am metall aufliegt, sondern diese schleifdichtung eine eigene nut hat in der sie läuft (wird wohl besser sein als die alte).


----------



## eL (6. Mai 2006)

na da frag ich mich doch ob dieser freilaufkörper nicht auch auf die big-un passt.


----------



## Niiiki (9. Mai 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> na da frag ich mich doch ob dieser freilaufkörper nicht auch auf die big-un passt.


schick mir eine big-un vorbei, und ich probiers aus!


----------



## eL (9. Mai 2006)

geht nicht....aber wenn ich in wien bin könn wa ja mal exessives freilaufkörper tausching machen.


----------



## Kran (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich habe Big´Un Naben mit Mavic ex729 felgen und DD speichen, ich fahre nicht allzu extreme strecken aber durch mein extremes gewicht hab ich die laufräder denke ich doch schon ordentlich getestet. 
rollwiderstand und laufruhe der naben sind traumhaft wenn man vorher nur shimano deore und lx gefahren hat.
das design und die konzeption finde ich extrem genial, die 5-loch scheibenaufname mit dem riesen durchmesser ist auch für den präzisen lauf der scheibe super. ich bin gerade dabei mir einen adapter für eine 240mm scheibe zu bauen und will mal sehen was das mit mono mini bremszangen dann für eine bremswirkung gibt. 
die erfahrungen mit der c2 bremse und 205´er scheibe lassen aber nur gutes erwarten.
zu den alten naben mit dem 5 loch spider suche ich noch unterlagen. wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wär das echt klasse. 
leider bin ich grad nicht in der lage die genaue typenbezeichnung zu nennen.

happy trails
martin


----------



## Tretmuffel (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen



> meine Hope Pro2 HR-Nabe hört sich frei schwebend noch recht laut an, wenn man dann allerdings auf dem Rad sitzt ist nur noch nen sattes Surren zu hören.
> 
> Aber der Sound ist schon fein
> 
> Osti



Habe jetzt vorne und hinten die Hope Pro2. Sowohl frei schwebend als auch unter der Last meines Körpers gleich laut, grenzt für mich der "feine Sound" schon fast an Lärmbelästigung. Allerdings hat es auch was für sich, eine akustisch unkonventionelle Nabe zu fahren. (Ausserdem hören mich die Wanderer schon von weitem  ) Bin soweit zufrieden damit und hoffe, das die Teile auch lang halten. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Langlebigkeit von der Pro2? (Sind ja noch nicht so lange am Markt, soviel ich weiß)


----------



## Osti (23. Mai 2006)

lag bei meiner wohl am Fett, dass sie anfangs recht leise war, aber mittlerweile hört sie sich auch sehr schön an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Tretmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Langlebigkeit von der Pro2? (Sind ja noch nicht so lange am Markt, soviel ich weiß)



Die Frage hast du dir glaubich grad selbst beantwortet   ... ich kann über meine noch nix sagen, außer dass sie laut sind und funktionieren    und wenn sie so lang halten wie die Hügis dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## cluso (24. Mai 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> oh das war mir bisher unbekannt. Ich wusste nur das er sehr fein verzahnt ist (was man ja unschwehr hören kann)
> 
> prinzipiell hab ich bisher jeden freilauf kleingekriegt
> 
> ...




Falls du die Big-un auch klein bekommst. Mein Tipp King! 
Da solltest selbst du dir die "Zähne" ausbeissen.

Gruss

cluso


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2006)

Hi, hab noch ne rot eloxierte Big Un abzugeben....macht mir angebote unter

[email protected]

kann euch dann auch Bilder schicken! Läuft echt immer noch super aber ich will mimr ne andere Bremse holen und dann nehm ch gleich ne neue Nabe mit 6-loch aufnahme!! Macht bitte realistische angebote!!

gruß Max


----------



## Stirni (7. September 2006)

Hi Leute!

Wollte fragen ob die Hope mono(federgabel version) und die PRO2 Hr für dirt und street zu empfehlen sind!

MFg


----------



## The Passenger (8. September 2006)

Wie baut man diese Hope Bulb Nabe auf Schnellspanner um? Es geht um die HR Nabe.


----------



## Baxx (14. September 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen den XT Kasseten. Hatte bisher nie Probleme damit an meinem Freerider (Patriot LT ist heute wol eher ein Enduro) Am DH Bike habe ich eine Dura Ace RR-Kassette. Hatte bisher auch nie Probleme.
> Mit reinfressen hatte ich nie Probs. Habe aber auch nur Titanfreileufe und ein Stahl.



Irgendein Hersteller gibt das "Reinfressen" der Ritzel in Alufreiläufe als normal und sogar nötig an. Angeblich muss das Material der Rillen erstmal verdichtet werden, irgendwann wäre es dann genauso haltbar wie Stahl.

Ich kann mich in den zufriedenen Hope-Kundenkreis einreihen. Im Einsatz habe ich einen Satz Hope XC Disc mit Ti-Freilauf. Das verflucht seidenweiche Laufen kann ich bestätigen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogjo53 (18. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
na es sind jetzt schon ein paar monate her,könnt ihr denn nun schon ein paar aussagen zur haltbarkeit er hope pro 2 machen??
ich brauche nähmlich für mein geplante neu gabel,voraussichtlich ne pike mit 20mm steckachse, ne neue vr nabe.
Ich bin nähmlich auf der suche nach ner haltbaren und leichten nabe die auch mal nen ordentlichen bike park besuch aushält. 
danke für eure posts.


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Dezember 2007)

die hält auf jeden. ein freund fährt die im dirt-/streeteinsatz. die kannste ohne bedenken kaufen. meine hintere funktioniert seit mai ohne probleme. sind wirklich super dinger.


----------



## THBiker (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab die Hope Pro 2 seit knapp 2 Jahren im Einsatz.....ohne Probleme, jedoch kkeine Bikeparkeinsätze!!!!


----------



## bennytwixter (8. März 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie lange hope garantie auf die pro 2 naben gibt?


----------

